# Need help identifying this



## cmiconi (Sep 28, 2013)

So, I bought this from a friend a couple of weeks ago and I'm trying to figure out what it is.  Overall the chrome on it isn't that bad, there are a couple of spots that need some work though.  The tank and chain guard both look like they used to be blue originally and someone painted them red.

Anyways I did some looking around the forums and to me it looks like an old huffy judging by the frame style but the chain guard faintly says rollfast underneath the paint.  Eventually I would like to restore it but I don't want to do anything until I know what it is.  Also, from what I've seen on some other bikes the tank actually has a light piece that attaches to it, if anyone could comment on that as well it would be great.


















-Chris


----------



## ReVo (Sep 28, 2013)

Judging from the front sprocket and forks I would say huffy as well. Huffy used wald head stems as well. It's seems like someone threw a bunch of other parts on this to make it complete, though. Check the left side of the head tube and at the bottom rear of the frame for serial numbers, them post them on here. I'm sure someone could do a bit more digging if they had that info.
Hope that helps some!

-Ron-


----------



## cmiconi (Sep 28, 2013)

Checked all over the bike and couldn't find a serial number.  The fenders have part numbers on them but I don't think that's going to help.  Are there any other places that the serial number could be lurking?


----------



## ReVo (Sep 28, 2013)

Did you pull the tank off? Perhaps it's covering the sn up. If it is then I can bet the chain guard, wheels, and seat are not original to the bike. Same may be said about the tank and fenders. Still its a great looking bike!

-Ron-


----------



## cmiconi (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah, I pulled the tank off and there's nothing under there, nor is there anything on or inside the tank / chain guard.  I can't believe that there isn't a serial number on this thing somewhere...  I'll pull the whole thing apart tomorrow and take another look at it.  In the mean time do you have any info on the tank and on huffy bikes that might be similar to this one?


----------



## ReVo (Sep 28, 2013)

If it's 60s or 70s they have a distinctive chain guard on them. Here is one from that era note the similarity in the frame, forks, handle bars and stem. 

-Ron-


----------



## ReVo (Sep 28, 2013)

It's also a possibility that the bike frame was chromed and somehow during that process the serials got covered up. Don't hold me to that. Its only a guess. =)

-Ron-


----------



## cmiconi (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah, that looks like it.  It seems to me then someone threw a different chain guard on there at one time for some reason.  Also, the tank may be original as I've see some other bikes with the same tank.  Now I just need to find the original chain guard and a light to go on the tank (I have the insides of it).  Also I'm going to have to get some new wheels soon if I can't find a new hub for the back wheel.


----------



## cmiconi (Sep 28, 2013)

ReVo said:


> It's also a possibility that the bike frame was chromed and somehow during that process the serials got covered up. Don't hold me to that. Its only a guess. =)
> 
> -Ron-




It's a possibility, as all of the examples I've seen are all painted.  Also, the chrome is chipping off in some places, so is it true chrome that is just getting old or is it some sort of spray on type?


----------



## ReVo (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd check eBay for the chainguard or ask for one in the buy/sell portion of the forum. If you want an original hub for it I would be 80% sure it had a Sachs jet for 36 spoke wheels.

-Ron-


----------



## cmiconi (Sep 28, 2013)

Sounds good.  At this point I don't know if I want an original hub or not.  The coaster brake is getting really old, I just had it overhauled and it's pretty worn out.  I kinda like the wheels because of all the spokes, but I would also like to get this thing back to an all original state.  Also, do you have any info on the headlight / tank?


----------



## ReVo (Sep 28, 2013)

No, sorry. I'm still a newbie at this stuff myself, but I do have some knowledge about huffys from this era. I restored my girlfriends huffy and my best friend has one as well. Never seen a tank bike huffy like yours though. If it was my bike I would just buy a new wheel set in that case. If you found a new hub for those wheels you would have to have it re-laced and that gets expensive...

-Ron-


----------



## ReVo (Sep 29, 2013)

Here is a chainguard for one close to it. You could get it relatively cheap. =) 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161115248363

Best of luck!

-Ron-


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 30, 2013)

That's a '63 or later Snyder chainguard, with their "house brand" Rollfast on it. But Snyder frames have a rounded rear frame stay, like Columbia's. Probably is a Huffy.


----------

